# Request re EMX7



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Does anyone have a pic of a built up 50cm? 
Info and pics are very scarce.


----------



## cyclist_sg (Oct 2, 2009)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Does anyone have a pic of a built up 50cm?
> Info and pics are very scarce.


Hi,

I have what you are looking for.
View attachment 273894


Regards,
Pat


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

I had this exact bike for demo - still have it for sale at a good price 

View attachment 275950


----------

